# Where are the Pics?



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

I was thinking of doing some upgrades to my car.
Does anyone have pics of what they've done to
theirs?I'm doing a tint next week and I'll post my
pics.
Bobbychet


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

not too many modded spec's out there, it makes me sad =(


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

well the tint turned out nice (35%) and got me some Weathertech window visors and also one for the sun roof.
Bobby


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well i took that front piece of the intake off wich would make it a short ram . that will give u a lil extra hp and good azz sound to ur stock exhaust. i got my car lit up with leds all over . i got a killa sound system. and 2 week im going to install my new head unit 7' touchscreen indash monitor


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yall did see my "my spec v" post right?


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*Yep saw her*



oshytisjp said:


> yall did see my "my spec v" post right?


Nice job on the led's
did you use your stock player for hooking up your subs?
Bobby


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yea i did. you have to buy a hi-lo adaptor to run it .but to be honest with you its not worth having the stock stereo ill tell you why. when i 1st got it i noticed it wasnt hittin as hard as it should. so i took it to vol. 25 then i noticed it would kinda mute its self because the amp had too much power going to the stock head unit , this is the reason im going to put a 7" indash in it . so to tell you the truth dont stay stock bro.this is what im going to put in my car now 

JVC KW-AVX810 In Dash DVD screen 7" LCD No Res - eBay (item 140341390927 end time Aug-25-09 18:43:44 PDT)

only down fall that you will lose those other controls such as "trip,disp" but u can buy a adaptor for it im just gonna pay 90 dllrs for 3 buttons tho lol


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*amp hookup*



oshytisjp said:


> yea i did. you have to buy a hi-lo adaptor to run it .but to be honest with you its not worth having the stock stereo ill tell you why. when i 1st got it i noticed it wasnt hittin as hard as it should. so i took it to vol. 25 then i noticed it would kinda mute its self because the amp had too much power going to the stock head unit , this is the reason im going to put a 7" indash in it . so to tell you the truth dont stay stock bro.this is what im going to put in my car now
> 
> JVC KW-AVX810 In Dash DVD screen 7" LCD No Res - eBay (item 140341390927 end time Aug-25-09 18:43:44 PDT)
> 
> only down fall that you will lose those other controls such as "trip,disp" but u can buy a adaptor for it im just gonna pay 90 dllrs for 3 buttons tho lol


Ah ok I gotcha your'e using the speaker leads and with that adapter,it'll knock down the levels that go into the amplifier. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Bobby


----------

